# Gamers in Durham/Raleigh/RTP



## Narfellus (Mar 18, 2004)

I'm a DM with two players looking for a third or fourth player to round out our team. We're currently playing a home-coddled version of the Underdark in the Midnight setting by fantasy flight. Combat heavy, with a spell point system and and roleplaying too. Let us know if you're interested.


----------



## slaughterj (Mar 24, 2004)

Narfellus said:
			
		

> I'm a DM with two players looking for a third or fourth player to round out our team. We're currently playing a home-coddled version of the Underdark in the Midnight setting by fantasy flight. Combat heavy, with a spell point system and and roleplaying too. Let us know if you're interested.




Where are you in Durham, and when do you play?


----------



## Mark Causey (Mar 24, 2004)

More importantly for me, how often do you play?

My fiance may not allow too many more games


----------



## Narfellus (Mar 25, 2004)

*playing*

Well, our game days vary. There are three of us now (down from 6) and we play during the day on Saturdays or Sundays, usually once every 2 weeks or 3 weeks or once a month, depending on our schedules. During long intervals i like to send out story-style emails to keep the players up to date. I live across I-40 from Southpoint Mall, near the Ruby Tuesdays. 
   I've played on and off since 1st edition and the other guys are pretty experienced too, but as an old DM i own 99% of books, miniatures, battleboards, all that stuff. We play a coddled version of 3.5, usually fantasy, but sometimes play with M&M or Cthulhu.


----------



## slaughterj (Mar 29, 2004)

Narfellus said:
			
		

> Well, our game days vary. There are three of us now (down from 6) and we play during the day on Saturdays or Sundays, usually once every 2 weeks or 3 weeks or once a month, depending on our schedules. During long intervals i like to send out story-style emails to keep the players up to date. I live across I-40 from Southpoint Mall, near the Ruby Tuesdays.
> I've played on and off since 1st edition and the other guys are pretty experienced too, but as an old DM i own 99% of books, miniatures, battleboards, all that stuff. We play a coddled version of 3.5, usually fantasy, but sometimes play with M&M or Cthulhu.




Thanks for the info.  I live *maybe* 5 minutes from you, up Fayetteville Rd (Hope Valley Farms subdivision), looking for weekday evening gaming though.


----------



## Narfellus (Mar 31, 2004)

*d&d*

yeah, you're literally just a hop away. Too bad. The other guys are in grad school and rarely have time. Plus we're not a late night crowd and prefer to do our adventuring while the sun is up. 

cheers,

narfellus


----------



## Narfellus (Apr 2, 2004)

*evening games*

Actually Slaughter, would you be interested in the occasional Cthulhu on a weekday? Another player of mine suggested that the game is only worth playing at night anyway.


----------



## mpickett81 (Apr 9, 2004)

I'm in Chapel Hill (well, Chapel Hill's bastard child, Carrboro).  I'm not familiar with the setting you speak of, though.


----------



## Narfellus (Apr 13, 2004)

*midnight setting*

Fantasy Flight's website has loads of info on their setting.  I took the core ideas  and adopted it to an underdark theme. We're still looking for some more players.


----------



## Mark Causey (May 5, 2004)

Sorry about the late reply, I forgot to subscribe ... -_-

Anywho, I think I could swing another game on the schedule you're talking about ... do you still need a player?

mark.causey@siemens.com

AtR


----------



## Penthau (May 11, 2004)

I am in a weekly Tuesday night game (~6-10 PM) that is looking for 1 or 2 new players. We mostly play D&D 3.5 with the occasional Champions game for variety. We play near the intersection of 751 and 40, just on the Chapel Hill side of the Park. We range from 25-45 years old and are middle of the spectrum of roleplaying vs wargaming.


----------

